# Jaguar XF - Red metallic with SV Crystal Rock



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Jaguar XF 2008 model










Got in a beautiful red Jag a couple of weeks ago. The paint was fairly nice but some rds's and the ordinary swirls was of course present:




































Licence plates removed prior to washing:









Scholl Crack 9000 in arches:









Scholl Spam on the exhaust:









The cannon was filled up with a mixture of CG Green clean and Maxi suds, which made the container brown:









P21S on the rims (old version with the familiar smell):




































A little video from the wash and then some:





Thought of using this series this time... perhaps:









The doors was polished with 3M EF and yellow pad. The lower parts needed some extra bite and was done with a couple-three passes with scholl S03G on yellow scholl pad:









B-pilar got the same treatment.. forgot about the after pics..lol:









Front fender:









Also some rds's there:









used to be:









The hood was in such a condition that some heavier stuff was needed there.. S03 Gold on yellow pad. The paint on this one was fearly sticky and needed water-priming of the pad regulary to prevent the heavy cut products clogging up:









Some holos after an intensive round of rds removal.. Used a 75mm pad for the rds's and here's the results after that:









S03G and yellow 75mm:



























Some 50/50:


















Almost done:




































Did a middle step with Scholl S30 and finished of with 3M UFSE:


















The results after the correction was about 95%+, something I was fairly pleased with After polishing the car was taken out and Menzera Top inspection was sprayed on and a rinse down was done to remove polish residue and leftovers:









Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro was applied prior to waxing:









Waxtime:



























Some forgotten detailes that had to be done before the lid got some of Anwanders special blend:



























One lucky winner of buffing of the wax: 









While Jorgen was removing the wax I did an extra round on the rims:









P21 again, 10 minutes on the rims, rinsdown and wheel brush, CF by hand followed by SV Autobahn:









All glass got treated with Nanolotus Protection Pro:



























Interior was cleaned with SV Leather Cleaner and treated with Leather milk:









SV Wood polish/wax:









Almost ready for pick up.. Of other details that was done I could mention door hinges polish and treated with wax, Pneu on tires, Bare Bones in arches, Green clean on dash followed by Scholl Purple 9000, Seel Feed ++++++. Time spent in total aprox 30hrs:









Some finished photos as well










































































































































































































































Out in the sun:














Thanks for watching


----------



## luke2402 (Jul 8, 2010)

good job mate. looks good


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great Job Fella. Stunning !!!


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

great job!

what program do you use for the video ?

Thanks


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Fantastic work, the jag was nice before but after you'd finished it was gorgeous!!

Great reflection photos!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

amazing job on a car with an amazing color


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

luke2402 said:


> good job mate. looks good


Cheers The owner was very pleased with the job



Mr Face said:


> Great Job Fella. Stunning !!!


Cheers, nice to hear.



orion613719 said:


> stunning work





yamaha said:


> great job!
> 
> what program do you use for the video ?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you.. I use mainly manual settings. The presets I use is shutter around 1/50-1/75, as low Iris as I can, auto WB, recording in 50interlaced and 1080i. If your thinking about editing program I swap between three: Adobe premiere pro, adobe after effects and pinnacle studio 14.



c16rkc said:


> Fantastic work, the jag was nice before but after you'd finished it was gorgeous!!
> 
> Great reflection photos!


Cheers, much appreciated.



shabba said:


> amazing job on a car with an amazing color


Agree on the colour.. When this one got shine it was almost magical


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice. a pleasure to observe!:thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you ADW Nice to hear


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Cheers, much appreciated


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Another brilliant write up. The paint on that car looks amazing in the light.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely car in a gorgeous colour - top work there , it looks better than new!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Another fantastic turnaround ...quality work


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great job! Stunning cars these XFs (as are all Jaguars).


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

Lovely job on a lovely motor!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Great job on a very nice car. Was tempted to buy an XF before I decided on the convertible.

Now if my lottery ticket were to come up..................................................


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice! I love these Jags.

Good Work .


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Another brilliant write up. The paint on that car looks amazing in the light.


Yes, and it still looks like that The owner bought a full SV washing package with bucket w/grit



Dmac1969 said:


> Lovely car in a gorgeous colour - top work there , it looks better than new!


Cheers, nice to hear



WHIZZER said:


> Another fantastic turnaround ...quality work


Thank you!



Nanolex said:


> Outstanding work!


Cheers mate.



pete5570 said:


> Great job! Stunning cars these XFs (as are all Jaguars).


 This one was like a rooket ship.. So many gadgets and funny buttons in the interior..



Goliath said:


> Lovely job on a lovely motor!


Cheers



centenary said:


> Great job on a very nice car. Was tempted to buy an XF before I decided on the convertible.
> 
> Now if my lottery ticket were to come up..................................................


Keeping my finger crossed there



CJS-086 said:


> Very nice! I love these Jags.
> 
> Good Work .


Cheers, nice to hear


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work as always fella :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Cheers Mat


----------



## kevepsi (Oct 1, 2010)

could you please compare this car's paint with audi's ( soft, hard ) ?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

nice work, i like the look of that stuff you used on the wheels. The car looks superb in the after pictures :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

kevepsi said:


> could you please compare this car's paint with audi's ( soft, hard ) ?


Compared to Audi I would have to say that the general Audi paint is a bit harder, so this one is somewhere in between..


Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work


Cheers



capri kid said:


> nice work, i like the look of that stuff you used on the wheels. The car looks superb in the after pictures :thumb:


Cheers. Are you thinking about Pneu or Autobahn? Both two great products


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks good, great job!


----------

